# [UEFI] non butta. è un baco?

## cloc3

ecco.

per la verità, il mio nuovo laptop butta benissimo.

infatti, appena nuovo, ha fatto toeletta come si deve ...

però adesso mi è punta vaghezza di capire come funziona quella cosa balorda che chiamano UEFI.

Allora, da letteratura sembrerebbe che, se la tua box è avviata, come vuole il cielo, in legacy boot, ma hai deciso di migrare a UEFI (misero tapino), devi appoggiarti ad un dispositivo esterno preconfigurato UEFI.

Così ho creato una chiavetta che avviava con successo una versione UEFI di grub.

però, appena cliccato il carimaneto del kernel gentoo, grub languiva impiccato in fase di load.

allora ho scaricato una ubuntu abilitata UEFI e la ho schiaffata sulla chiavetta usb.

sorpresa, stesso effetto.

secondo voi, dove sta il baco?

cosa potrei fare per capire?

----------

## cloc3

Gulp?

oltre 300 letture e nessuna risposta?  :Smile: 

immagino che il problema che pongo non sia esattamente risolubile, perché accade anche con Ubuntu.

mi basterebbe un commento o un opinione, per vedere se qualcuno conosce esperienze analoghe, e se si debba attribuire la responsabilità al boot loader o al firmware.

vorei osservare, tra l'altro, che la mia non è esattamente una questione di capriccio.

supponiamo, per un attimo, che il disco rigido del mio portatile sia messo del tutto fuori uso e che si presenti la necessità di avviarlo con la chiavetta di ubuntu.

senza altre risorse, mi ritroverei drammaticamente a piedi.

----------

## loxdegio

Sì, effettivamente il problema non è di semplicissima risoluzione.

Hai provato a provare soluzioni proposte anche da altro tipo di letteratura?

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Boot_loaders#Both_BIOS_and_UEFI_boot_loaders

Poi mi risultava che creando una partizione /boot in FAT32 ci fosse il modo di far partire comunque un kernel (ovviamente signato) anche con EFI attivo, ma non avendo ancora un PC dotato di questa me**a di BIOS parlo per esperienza altrui e voci di corridoio. Mi dispiace

EDIT: Credo di aver trovato quello che intendo proprio nella "tua letteratura": https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-895270-highlight-normal+mod.html

Questo tizio per altro pare aver risolto

In più potresti seguire queste istruzioni per impostare GRUB per EFI

In ogni caso per avviare USB con SO supportati da EFI devi comunque disabilitare il Secure Boot, perché questo non prevede il boot da USB (questioni di sicurezza)

Però anche in caso si friggesse il HD dovresti poter accedere a EFI come si faceva con il BIOS

----------

## cloc3

 *loxdegio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso per avviare USB con SO supportati da EFI devi comunque disabilitare il Secure Boot, perché questo non prevede il boot da USB (questioni di sicurezza)
> 
> Però anche in caso si friggesse il HD dovresti poter accedere a EFI come si faceva con il BIOS

 

grazie.

purtroppo è u po' che ho abbandonato il problema.

ritornerò successivamente sul tema con migliori argomenti.

probabilmente, però, è proprio il fatto che non parta da usb, ciò che non riesco proprio a capire.

neppure adesso che me lo stai spiegando...

----------

## loxdegio

Perché non si possa non è chiaro: e si nascondano dietro la frase "questioni di sicurezza", mah   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:  (sarà per via di tools come konboot o Ophcrack chissà, ma tanto qualcuno che ne conosca l'esistenza sa anche come fare per aggirare il "blocco" EFI)

Il fatto è che l'unico modo per avviare una USB è disabilitare il secure boot, mentre per avviare una distro installata l'unica è creare una partizione /boot/efi in FAT32 (poi non ho ben capito a cosa serva, ma per ora non interessandomi non approfondirò l'argomento, mi dispiace), soluzione appropriata per evitare di disabilitare il secureboot anche in questo caso (soprattutto perché è stato introdotto per un motivo disabilitarlo ad cazzum non credo sia una buona idea)

----------

